# Is Pinnacle heading the same road as uncle z?



## Lulu66 (Aug 6, 2012)

Withh the recent developments with Pinnacle Labs, do yall think they are going to end up like uncle z in regards to horrible customer service shitty gear etc?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 6, 2012)

I think they might be trying to get to big too quick, or at least to public. But I don't believe they will go the way of Uncle in giving underdosed or shit gear, or ripping people off.

I don't think a poor choice (imo) to advertise shows any leaning towards being a scammer or cheating.

There is the chance for an Uncle type ending (ie bust) which could happen to any lab.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 6, 2012)

I will said this *NO!!!!* reason Im saying this is I already get with someone about this and lot of ppl is concern and looking for a diffence lab. I trully belive that Pinnacle make this moves is cause they know what they doing, hopefully I`m not wrong. I`m trying to get this lit bit higher with them but no luck yet to see what they saying about bro`s concerning on this banner post on other board. 

I hope Js chine in and let all us know what Pinn thinks about you all concerns.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 6, 2012)

Well we should find something out pretty soon as far as some news at least. I think and hope they will remove the info from the blog.


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 6, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I think they might be trying to get to big too quick, or at least to public. But I don't believe they will go the way of Uncle in giving underdosed or shit gear, or ripping people off.
> 
> I don't think a poor choice (imo) to advertise shows any leaning towards being a scammer or cheating.
> 
> There is the chance for an Uncle type ending (ie bust) which could happen to any lab.



x2

I hope they remove the blog too. I would just hate to lose them. 

They seem like great guys though so I really don't think they would head down the cheating scamming road.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2012)

I for one hate pinn putting themselves out there like this..call me selfish i dont give a fuck I hate it with a passion like no other


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2012)

I do not know these guys but when someone pops up out of nowhere and is the well know stud on a very large open board being talked about a lot it seems to never be a good thing in the long run.

Either it being unable to keep up or just plain greed these types I have seen last maybe up to a year maybe and that's a long stretch then BAM!

We have seen it with self proclaimed 7 to 10 years in the business sources.

When your over your head and 1 thing goes bad like people wanting action on a shit batch and you are not capible of covering it like most are not this is when you better turn your back and stay far away.

How many of you seen even so called long time sources end with a serious issue like a recall on a product and BAM GONE see you later I'm out because I don't have what it takes to pay these people back? I see it all the time.

Just saying when you find a more quiet smaller source your better off and before I decided I would make my own gear StrangoRep was that guy for me and all the big boys were into drama, product issues and all kinds of bullshit.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I think they might be trying to get to big too quick, or at least to public. But I don't believe they will go the way of Uncle in giving underdosed or shit gear, or ripping people off.
> 
> I don't think a poor choice (imo) to advertise shows any leaning towards being a scammer or cheating.
> 
> There is the chance for an Uncle type ending (ie bust) which could happen to any lab.



They call this greed!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2012)

greed 100%


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2012)

greedy bastards!!


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 6, 2012)

Let's see what Zeek finds out ...


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2012)

If they start jacking prices out of the blue without good cause this is Red Flag #1.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 6, 2012)

I do not agree either with them having that Blog and trying to go public. There was too much talk about them before prior to some comp being out of the game. I love their product and their service is top notch. Dont get greedy, give to the needy!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2012)

JOMO said:


> I do not agree either with them having that Blog and trying to go public. There was too much talk about them before prior to some comp being out of the game. I love their product and their service is top notch. Dont get greedy, give to the needy!



They must not be domestic because no self respecting domestic would have a a site or blog or anything that widely open, domestics need to be under the radar.

Just saying how much do they care about you by putting themselves out in the open that far? How much do they care about your safety? How much do they care about your money is the real question!

When are people going to learn less is more?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2012)

I should shut up in this thread but shit like this makes me sick!


----------



## Zeek (Aug 6, 2012)

no quality won't dip because it is the reason for their success , lets face it their stuff isn't cheap!  $55 for a 10ml test is higher range of the scale. 


as for z and ppl concerned about their banner. Remember Z ran 8 yrs in the open. Not that pinn will but they are not retarded either. Making a bold move like that had to come with security


----------



## beasto (Aug 6, 2012)

With Pinn I don't think their customer service will get shitty. But Agree with SFG if we see prices get jacked up def. a red flag!!!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 6, 2012)

At this point they can only control quality. In fact quality will probably increase slightly along side operational efficiencies from increased output. 

In all fairness their prices should decrease from the increase in production--> Economies to scale principle... but that's another story 

Also as they increase sales their customer service will go down, its simple laws of a business--> as it grows it harder to control many aspects especially customer service

In terms of risk I will say this

IT IS A STUPID STUPID VERY FUCKING STUPID BUSINESS DECISION.

The normal laws of business and investments states that increased risk = increased reward BUT THIS IS NOT A NORMAL BUSINESS! You have already taken on excess risk due to its legality! In this form of business you do whatever it takes to minimize all risks!!! no matter how much profits you could be missing out on. Longevity is the issue with illegal businesses NOT PROFIT!!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> At this point they can only control quality. In fact quality will probably increase slightly along side operational efficiencies from increased output.
> 
> In all fairness their prices should decrease from the increase in production--> Economies to scale principle... but that's another story
> 
> ...



Nice post much better then my rambling bullshit but I doubt quality will increase it will either stay as or decrease not increase unless they overdose lol.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 6, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> If they start jacking prices out of the blue without good cause this is Red Flag #1.



Or if a lab advertises a large "sale" its a red flag for me. I've seen many labs over the years run a big sale, collect as much cash as they can and then disappear for a bit only to open up again under a different name. I'm certainly not implying this will happen with Pinn. I know nothing about them and have never had any dealings with them. Just what I've seen in the past.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Or if a lab advertises a large "sale" its a red flag for me. I've seen many labs over the years run a big sale, collect as much cash as they can and then disappear for a bit only to open up again under a different name. I'm certainly not implying this will happen with Pinn. I know nothing about them and have never had any dealings with them. Just what I've seen in the past.


In most cases you are dead spot on brother but there is the exception of a few, there is this one source solid as a rock that threw amazing sales but in very bulk orders to cover Med bills and after months of this those bills were for his mother and we only found out because she died. bulk orders in like in 800 plus bucks.

They had no medical insurance.

1 dude popped up shouting about wanting to buy a house, thanked us all for the exremely large down payment he made and turned turd taking the money and running off.

Most are on a scam but you will once in a blue moon find one that is legit with a noble cause and dudes mom is them most noble I have seen to date.


----------



## DJ21 (Aug 6, 2012)

Damn this sucks to hear..


----------



## beasto (Aug 6, 2012)

Damn SFG a nice down payment on a house huh...that is def. a shiesty move running off with others' funds. And You hit it head on mlu!! Longevity bro!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 6, 2012)

Im not quite sure what is going on with pinn and this thread but im assuming they have a banner up at ology now?? Anyway...just like previously stated...as they grow customer service will take a hit. If anything happens with quality it will move in the negative direction, not the positive one. Mass production always makes for less quality. I just really hope they know what they are doing by getting so big...I dont want to see any of the bros getting in trouble


----------



## theminister (Aug 6, 2012)

They are my main supplier. I would hate to lose them. With the uncle not in business, they must be to the number suppliers on the market. If I was them I would move to somewhere like Hong Kong where laws are relaxed


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 6, 2012)

The reason you do not see a whole lot of public labs that have been around for years and years is because of this. Eventually everything must fall and one day there will be a slip up it happens to them all. I'm simply not saying they will end up slipping up, I'm just saying it could happen look it Went from naps, to z now who's next. Putting out tons and tons of gear being public on a huge board is bad. Eventually someone will slip up. Quitting isn't the same as quitting while your ahead.


----------



## OCDude (Aug 6, 2012)

Was talking to Bundy about this last night... My concern would be security for them. They've put themselves out there in a public way and it honestly didn't take more than a minute to find them through a search engine. 
Speaking of, if everyone is so concerned with letting posts die and such when it gets a little too popular for comfort, why are we letting the search engines spider the forums and make them searchable from outside the site?


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think it is a bad move. It really affects the reputation of the company with respect to discretion and safety. I don't know about you guys, but when I buy gear, I like to feel safe and secure. Advertising and having a link to the website from a blog is a BOLD move. It says," I am selling anabolics and you can't catch me." Of course, anyone selling OR buying gear is taking a chance, so maybe the thought here is to blow up, make a million bucks, and get out. I stand by slow and steady wins the race. One more thing- it takes more than just quality to keep a business successful.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 6, 2012)

Everyone here keeps saying that Pinnacle is relatively new on the scene etc... now I will say I was out of the game for a couple yrs there so I'm sure I missed a few things while I was gone but there used to be a UGL "Pinnacle Labs" back in early-mid 2000's that I had gotten gear from through a bro. I was under the impression that this was the same company... i thought it may have gone under change of ownership/operations or something, but that it was the same. Does anyone remember them? Does anyone know if it is (or isn't) the same company?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 6, 2012)

I just went to ology and checked it out. Amazing similarity to Z Blog an we all know what happened there. Not a smart move IMO. Pinn blew up in a very short amount of time. Good for him. But lay low. Greed is a mofo. Not saying PAC doesn't know what he's doing but when youre that big you or someone that works for you is gonna slip up. There's no way to keep track of what all your people are doing at all times. Didn't I just read yesterday something about them going private soon? Lol


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 6, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Everyone here keeps saying that Pinnacle is relatively new on the scene etc... now I will say I was out of the game for a couple yrs there so I'm sure I missed a few things while I was gone but there used to be a UGL "Pinnacle Labs" back in early-mid 2000's that I had gotten gear from through a bro. I was under the impression that this was the same company... i thought it may have gone under change of ownership/operations or something, but that it was the same. Does anyone remember them? Does anyone know if it is (or isn't) the same company?



It's not the same lab. The pinnacle from a few years back got nailed in Texas..


----------



## Yaya (Aug 6, 2012)

Not good. ... Bad move


----------



## Jada (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't like the idea of the banner. Colt took it right out of my mouth which is better to make money but stay low key. Theres no reason to put that heat on themselfs .


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 6, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> It's not the same lab. The pinnacle from a few years back got nailed in Texas..



Oh ok, I did hear they got busted, but also heard they came back afterward or something. Don't remember the full story exactly... but same name plus what I heard about them coming back, I thought they were the same. Interesting.


----------



## gfunky (Aug 6, 2012)

There will be a new pinnacle the day after this one gets busted just like the last one and the one before that....  The good thing is each one that pops up seems to have good stuff.

When you sell anything that is against law and advertise, at some point you get busted.


----------



## Hard2Gain (Aug 6, 2012)

I just hope they don't pull the same shit gear squad did. They were great guys just like pinn and they fucked a lot of people over, including myself. In the end it comes down to greed and they're already showing small signs of it by growing so huge so fast then trying to get even bigger plus the prices. I'm not talking shit here at all I think they're great guys with a great product. I just don't wunna see any of my bro's getting fucked over in the long run.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 6, 2012)

There are only a few BBign sites with sources that are hosted on domestic servers... this is one of the dumbest moves in history. Not sure if Ology is one of those boards, but it does not have a good track record.

Couple things...

1. $55 for a 10ml vial of test cyp or Enth is very expensive. My private lab that I stick with charges $38 per 10ml cyp or enth and that's more expensive than most of the sources I know of. I go with this lab because the quality is unmatched and will never be matched IMO. 

2. Is pinnacle really overseas? I thought for sure they are domestic, which is a red flag. If you get a shipment from them and it takes only a few days then it's domestic.

3. Bigger volume of orders means they will need to hire more people to help with shipping, brewing, etc or else suffer customer service setbacks. If they hire more people, that's just a few more people that have a chance of turning them over. 

4. Overall this is not a good move and I feel like most of the people that are crazy about pinnacle gear just don't know any better. It's simply the best source they have come across when there are far better and cheaper sources available. I'm sorry to say this but I tell it like it is. The simple fact is that the majority of bros who haven't been around for a long long time don't have access to the best sources and don't know what top notch quality gear is like. It's just a fact.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 6, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Everyone here keeps saying that Pinnacle is relatively new on the scene etc... now I will say I was out of the game for a couple yrs there so I'm sure I missed a few things while I was gone but there used to be a UGL "Pinnacle Labs" back in early-mid 2000's that I had gotten gear from through a bro. I was under the impression that this was the same company... i thought it may have gone under change of ownership/operations or something, but that it was the same. Does anyone remember them? Does anyone know if it is (or isn't) the same company?



No. I also got geat from the original Pinnacle back in 05 or so. Many, many times. Good gear, great domestic service. Prices were awesome, too. He got busted in 2007. Did about 4 yrs(maybe 3?) fed time. I've spoken with him on the net. He's a member of  board I belong to. He's out of the game. He wrote an article about his story in a mag that I can't remember the name of right now. But anyway, its not the same.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2012)

Get Some said:


> There are only a few BBign sites with sources that are hosted on domestic servers... this is one of the dumbest moves in history. Not sure if Ology is one of those boards, but it does not have a good track record.
> 
> Couple things...
> 
> ...



Ology looks like its on a Canadian server.  This source has an online store where customers register their account... 

Dominoes when this guy goes down.

I think you're right about the customer base though.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2012)

Get Some said:


> There are only a few BBign sites with sources that are hosted on domestic servers... this is one of the dumbest moves in history. Not sure if Ology is one of those boards, but it does not have a good track record.
> 
> Couple things...
> 
> ...



Man why can't I have this time of communication? I just seem to ramble but it's the same point I was getting at but worded much better, maybe grammar in school wasn't in bags to smoke lol.

Oh on your private lab, dude help me a lot and was very polite about it, I'm sure you seen the thread but it was months back.

Simple things don't come simple until a legit, nice sharing and friendly lab like that gives you tips. He is who he is because he is a real person not a fake ass and he is in the game like he is and as long because NOBODY knows him unless they been around and have been exposed to him which IMO is how it should be.

See more rambling bullshit lol, but I mean well!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ology looks like its on a Canadian server.  This source has an online store where customers register their account...
> 
> Dominoes when this guy goes down.
> 
> I think you're right about the customer base though.



Isn't a Canadian server a real bad idea?


----------



## Zeek (Aug 6, 2012)

Get Some said:


> There are only a few BBign sites with sources that are hosted on domestic servers... this is one of the dumbest moves in history. Not sure if Ology is one of those boards, but it does not have a good track record.
> 
> Couple things...
> 
> ...



 Pac-Man the owner is in China, money goes to him and then reshippers here who have stock ship out. The real risk on on the reshipers, not sure what the charge is for that but I am thinking it is distribution same as the dealer?

 As for pinns qiuality, I've tried one or two labs over the years   they kick the shit out of all of them in quality. Price not so good but the gear itself is crazy good, get yoursel a little of their var then come tell me what ya think.

 I agree that it is not a good move and already made a stink with pac-man over it. I am a big supporter of theirs but with that banner saying YO feds look at me, not sure if I can support them publicly anymore. When they were getting started they did need and appreciate my backing but at this point the cat has grown into a lion and pac-man might just say "fuck off old guy" lol


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 6, 2012)

here is some info on what you were talking about


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 6, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> here is some info on what you were talking about


There ya go... too busy to type into the google box today 

They def had some good gear and a good reputation... I can understand why another up-and-coming UGL would want to emulate in more ways than one. Aside from the getting busted part... I think.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 6, 2012)

Good on Pinnacle.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Issue resolved after a few emails back and forth pac man has agreed to pull down the banner immediately!!!

 Why he listens to my old ass still I don't know but apparently he still puts value in my advice


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

pinn itself is on a server with a nation that does not freely cooperate with the usa, paid using throw away cards and fake names. So no issues there


----------



## Jada (Aug 7, 2012)

Zeek ur respected


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 7, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Or if a lab advertises a large "sale" its a red flag for me. I've seen many labs over the years run a big sale, collect as much cash as they can and then disappear for a bit only to open up again under a different name. I'm certainly not implying this will happen with Pinn. I know nothing about them and have never had any dealings with them. Just what I've seen in the past.



This is what see with them going open like that... The big sale, then... Gone.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Issue resolved after a few emails back and forth pac man has agreed to pull down the banner immediately!!!
> 
> Why he listens to my old ass still I don't know but apparently he still puts value in my advice



Thats fucking awesome. Im glad they took your advice.


----------



## muscleink (Aug 7, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Issue resolved after a few emails back and forth pac man has agreed to pull down the banner immediately!!!
> 
> Why he listens to my old ass still I don't know but apparently he still puts value in my advice



woooow big zeek runnin thangs! whey to go


----------



## j2048b (Aug 7, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Issue resolved after a few emails back and forth pac man has agreed to pull down the banner immediately!!!
> 
> Why he listens to my old ass still I don't know but apparently he still puts value in my advice



Well man better check again because the banner is still up under the forums! Not sure where else but it is still there! Just so u know zeek!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 7, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Issue resolved after a few emails back and forth pac man has agreed to pull down the banner immediately!!!
> 
> Why he listens to my old ass still I don't know but apparently he still puts value in my advice



Lol - Whats goin on here zeek? The old boy listens to your every word huh? He another one of your protégés? 

I'm just given ya a hard time but I'm glad he is taking heed to your warning/recommendation. I would really hate to see either of the two previously forecasted scenarios come to fruition... i.e.: 1) experiencing the growing pains, as any natural business would, from growing too big too fast and in turn seeing good customers & supporters have to suffer through it or 2) The worst of all, get busted by LE and go down completely and then loose their good rep along with all their customers.

Making it something difficult to get to (i.e.: not every tom, dick & harry having access to a source) not only weeds out the fuckers trying to ruin it for all... but like the old adage goes "the best of the fruits are the hardest to reach... at the top of the tree" or some BS like that lol. Low hanging fruit is easy to pick off and doesn't taste so good because you didn't work for it. I think it would actually help with reputation and repeat customers if its not something everyone & their grandma can get. It also takes out some of the "inexperienced user" factor who more problems occur with I'd presume.

Ok I'm done rambling... but good on ya Zeek!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 7, 2012)

It takes a little while bro. Plus if it is cached on your pc it could still come up until you clean it or do a power refresh.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 7, 2012)

Gives me alot more faith knowing that they listen to Zeek and the customers. Pretty quick results too lol.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 7, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Gives me alot more faith knowing that they listen to Zeek and the customers. Pretty quick results too lol.



Sorry man fat thumbs small phone accidently hit disliked post! See if they can change it? Sorry bro liked the post and accidently hit all three!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 7, 2012)

j2048b said:


> Well man better check again because the banner is still up under the forums! Not sure where else but it is still there! Just so u know zeek!



I'm sure it takes more than a few minutes to "undo" all of the stuff that goes into having a banner add running on a constant rotation on a big site. Or at minimum it probably landed on a busy dude's long list of "things to do". I know its all hosted through a duplicatable platform via vBulletin but if someone wants a banner down from one of my websites even with me controlling everything its not something i can go do in 10 seconds. 

I could be wrong because I have not worked with this platform. But "immediately" when messing with websites, at least complicated ones, usually comes down to "are we going to loose or be prevented from making money if we don't to this right now in the next 5 minutes?" if not then it's whenever we can get it done.

Just saying thats how it goes for me and my eCommerce site(s) lol


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 7, 2012)

j2048b said:


> Sorry man fat thumbs small phone accidently hit disliked post! See if they can change it? Sorry bro liked the post and accidently hit all three!



Dammit, My FIRST DISLIKE!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 7, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Dammit, My FIRST DISLIKE!



You're a mod... you should be able to undo it right?

Kinda like you "undid" my rep points when you banned me for 29hrs you blood-thirty animal 

When do I get them back  lol


----------



## j2048b (Aug 7, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Dammit, My FIRST DISLIKE!



Man douchey fuckin thumbs! Ill break em for u and utube it! Haha sorry bro!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 7, 2012)

Lol, I don't care about it was just razzing you.

Andro, I swear I didn't take your points lol. I was a 4 bar and barely have two now. Everyone dropped. I'll rep your GREAT posts though lol.

I got the juice.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 7, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Lol, I don't care about it was just razzing you.
> 
> Andro, I swear I didn't take your points lol. I was a 4 bar and barely have two now. Everyone dropped. I'll rep your GREAT posts though lol.
> 
> I got the juice.



Thanks - i just yearn for my real rep points back - no need to give me fake reps. lol. I was @ 2 almost to 3 bars. Some people didn't lose any.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome Zeek!  Your the man lol



Ezekiel said:


> Issue resolved after a few emails back and forth pac man has agreed to pull down the banner immediately!!!
> 
> Why he listens to my old ass still I don't know but apparently he still puts value in my advice


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 7, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Thanks - i just yearn for my real rep points back - no need to give me fake reps. lol. I was @ 2 almost to 3 bars. Some people didn't lose any.



I lost over 100 points and a bar. Got them back from POB then the next day I dropped another 100 and a bar and still don't have em back lol I'm pissed cuz I had more then cobra and now cobra's got me beat with 6 lol


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm new to the game and was very excited and thankful when I was turned on to pinnacle. My excitement has definitely worn off. I'm sure, eventually, I will find another source and I need to. This is very dissapointing and I hope I can break ties relatively soon. No matter how good the gear is it won't matter if you can't buy it.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 7, 2012)

hollywood you gotta read above bro, they are taking the banner down


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 7, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Issue resolved after a few emails back and forth pac man has agreed to pull down the banner immediately!!!
> 
> Why he listens to my old ass still I don't know but apparently he still puts value in my advice



Your Like Reagan, getting people to tear down walls and stuff lol!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Issue resolved after a few emails back and forth pac man has agreed to pull down the banner immediately!!!
> 
> Why he listens to my old ass still I don't know but apparently he still puts value in my advice



thats great news EZ pac is smart to listen to U


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 7, 2012)

Great news about the banner goes down..Thnx Zeek and sorry for all the pm`s I sent you about it


----------



## PureDope (Aug 7, 2012)

Man all this stuff I hear about Pinn I can't wait til I'm at 50 posts! Then I'm gonna go tell all my friends and we're all gettin super jacked, yah budday!

I kid I kid.

Was a little disappointed to hear about the banner.  Definitely like the fact they flew somewhat under the radar.  Happy to hear the banner is going away.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 7, 2012)

Mediocre sources try to blow up. The best sources stay small and stay under the radar.

Sales, auctions, contests. I'm not a fan. Occasional sales by a private source to make sure your customers are still thinking of you is a different story.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Guys already said above, the banner goes down right away. Ology has been contacted to pull it down right away!

 Truth is I don't know for sure what pac-man was thinking,


----------



## mugzy (Aug 7, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Everyone here keeps saying that Pinnacle is relatively new on the scene etc... now I will say I was out of the game for a couple yrs there so I'm sure I missed a few things while I was gone but there used to be a UGL "Pinnacle Labs" back in early-mid 2000's that I had gotten gear from through a bro. I was under the impression that this was the same company... i thought it may have gone under change of ownership/operations or something, but that it was the same. Does anyone remember them? Does anyone know if it is (or isn't) the same company?



 UGL Pinnacle LABs from Arlington was a source on SSB and went down with ORD 5 years ago. Good reads below.


----------



## Jawey (Aug 7, 2012)

ZEEK YOU THE MAN!! I still think Zeek's shit doesn't stink, He is the best. I have been thinking about blowing a good half a grand on Pinn very soon for next cycle... That banner changed that decision quickly! Now I can reconsider. I'm glad we have Zeek in the game here!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Admin - that is the one I was using and what gear I used from them was good. Thats what living in a cave for a few years will get you... not knowing what the heck is going on. lol


----------



## muscleink (Aug 7, 2012)

Zeek said:


> Truth is I don't know for sure what pac-man was thinking,



Probably about a new car


----------



## Zeek (Aug 8, 2012)

muscleink said:


> Probably about a new car



 LOL they have tpo be careful how much wealth they show off in China outside of the big cities. Pac-Man resides outside of Shanghai in a small town as per him. he said if he bought a benz or something they would kill him out there


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 8, 2012)

God bless america


----------



## jstarks11 (Aug 9, 2012)

Pinn is definately going to go private bros!!! They made a move to get there faster that proved to be not such a great idea!!! That move was reversed and due to listening to their clients.....
Let's support them and help them get private fellas.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the post JS. Gave us a good deal of insider info.

I think most of the negatives were changed when the banner came down. Nothing against Pinn, quite the opposite, these uys don't wanna lose Pinn lol.

I just hope this NEW sale comes after my funds re-fill lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 9, 2012)

:l ....................................


----------



## jstarks11 (Aug 9, 2012)

From what I understand this sale is extended to everyone but it is actually because Pinn says that they are getting shitloads of emails daily of people that missed the sale just recently so in light of all the new bros and old bros who missed the sale they are basically just extending the first one!!! Weird to me but I guess makes a bit of sense.

Mark my words here, this goes to all bros!!!! I don't forsee Pinn EVER shorting anyone or ripping anyone off!!!!! Now that I said that, I never would have thought my friend and roomate would have robbed me way back either but still fellas!!! I have a hunch about this. Pinnacle guys are some awesome bros and they are the least greedy people I know!!! Of course pacman is chinese, but............   LOL  J/K!!!!!   Anyway, they listen to you guys so don't beat them up for doing something that you all feel like was a mistake!!! They had their eyes opened up by your concerns and they followed suit....... that is not the character of the type that RIPS people off

JM2C


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol.........


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 9, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Lol.........



Please delete my quote, I shouldn't have done that but yeah I did!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 10, 2012)

jstarks11 said:


> From what I understand this sale is extended to everyone but it is actually because Pinn says that they are getting shitloads of emails daily of people that missed the sale just recently so in light of all the new bros and old bros who missed the sale they are basically just extending the first one!!! Weird to me but I guess makes a bit of sense.
> 
> Mark my words here, this goes to all bros!!!! I don't forsee Pinn EVER shorting anyone or ripping anyone off!!!!! Now that I said that, I never would have thought my friend and roomate would have robbed me way back either but still fellas!!! I have a hunch about this. Pinnacle guys are some awesome bros and they are the least greedy people I know!!! Of course pacman is chinese, but............   LOL  J/K!!!!!   Anyway, they listen to you guys so don't beat them up for doing something that you all feel like was a mistake!!! They had their eyes opened up by your concerns and they followed suit....... that is not the character of the type that RIPS people off
> 
> JM2C



When this sale is kicking off???


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2012)

I love a sale!!!


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 10, 2012)

I just put an order in and I didn't see a sale?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 10, 2012)

not for a few more days or so.

I am gonna hit that sit hard lol


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 10, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> not for a few more days or so.
> 
> I am gonna hit that sit hard lol



Figures.  They wanted me to wait till after their first sale to make me a custom batch of lady var and primo and now I wired them money and they go ahead and have another sale a few days afterwards.  Whatev.  Just ship me my shit!


----------



## theminister (Sep 9, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I will said this *NO!!!!* reason Im saying this is I already get with someone about this and lot of ppl is concern and looking for a diffence lab. I trully belive that Pinnacle make this moves is cause they know what they doing, hopefully I`m not wrong. I`m trying to get this lit bit higher with them but no luck yet to see what they saying about bro`s concerning on this banner post on other board.
> 
> I hope Js chine in and let all us know what Pinn thinks about you all concerns.



I agree with pik. I have full confidence in their scaling up of their operations. These guys know what they are doing.


----------

